# painting in hospitals



## rhbrownpainting (Oct 16, 2009)

i recently applied for a job to paint in hospitals. i've been painting for 13 years but never have had the opportunity to paint in a hospital. i'm sure they are going to ask questions regarding that. what are the things i should be aware of? i'm sure they have to deal with keeping things sterile. any other tips to a newbie in a hospital? thanks


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Is this a job your biding on?
Read the specs
Or are you applying for a job with the hospital, for a in-house painter?
Just be honest, they have to tell you your dutys and job details. The interview will be more on your work history and ethical questions


----------



## rhbrownpainting (Oct 16, 2009)

i'm applying for an in-house painting position.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

union or non union?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Boy: How would you like to scrub those walls in the er? I'm no help, but it sounds like a fun job. I remember the time I told my dad that I was going to apply for a job at the local mental hospital. Boy that didn' go over to well.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

A company I worked for years ago did quite allot of hospital work and I usually ran those projects. When we painted the ER's they would make us put the suits on then we would bring in our old paint tools and paint away. Usually a waterborne epoxy. Always thoughtr that to be kinda strange?????


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I worked in a hospital during a complete remodel of 2 wings. We never worked in areas that were inhabited, it drove the nurses crazy because all of the patients were stuffed into one small area for a month.
The areas in the e.r. we worked in were shut down for renovations also.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> A company I worked for years ago did quite allot of hospital work and I usually ran those projects. When we painted the ER's they would make us put the suits on then we would bring in our old paint tools and paint away. Usually a waterborne epoxy. Always thoughtr that to be kinda strange?????




:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: thats always the way it is. Go through all this protocol and then just disregard it in the end. funny


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

This would be an easy job. The painters that I have known as the inhouse crew mainly did maintenance painting. Any renovations were put out to bid to GC's which hired their own subs for the contract. You will probably only be painting miles of hallways and doors and probably freshening up an office or two. These guys always worked in great temps, clean environment, a small 2-step ladder, and their handy dandy cart that they pushed around to carry their tools and paint. 

There focus was probably as much on customer focus and appearances to the hospital visitors as it was on painting skills or quality. Be familiar with bloodborne pathogens and realize that working in an office/hospital environment is much different than working on a jobsite with a bunch of hardheads. Sell them on your people skills.




Wow! Just realized this was an old thread. Maybe I should start searching the archives


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

yes, this would be an easy job. the hard projects are contracted out.

our local hospital has contracted me to do several projects.

the in house painters did the easy stuff. like tonyg said, they never use anything taller than a 2 step.

the in house guys "skate", and know all the hiding spots in the hospital. they roam the halls, and kick back in storage rooms, after that they go to the coffee shop.

your main concern will to be neat in appearance, and courteous.

set up a little cart with your supplies, and away you go.

the in house painters like to hold onto those jobs, good benefits, and relatively easy work.


----------

